# Rate The Song Above! #2



## Fireworks (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't want to bump my old thread, but it's here for reference, and there had been some stuff in it that are worth checking out: http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=5419

So yeah, comment on the song posted above, then post a youtube link to a new one, and feel free to add any comments to that one as well. (don't post video game songs here, though, there's a separate thread for that)


A Perfect Circle - Passive

sort of heavy but melodic alt rock song featuring anger; the piano really sets the mood here, and Maynard's vocals are excellent (unfortunately probably the only song worth listening to from eMOTIVe, but at least the other two albums are great, can't wait for their new one)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 16, 2010)

Decent, but definitely not APC's best work.

Judas Priest - Victim of Changes

With all due respect to Ian Hill and Alan Moore, this one's all about the vocals and guitar. Arguably one of the top metal vocal performances ever coupled with a really underrated riff, and the solo is truly top-notch.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

Yesss

Breaking Benjamin - Dance With the Devil


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hard guitar and drums.  (In a good way!)

Gorillaz-Melancholy Hill.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

Am I rating the video, or just the song? The song was fairly decent, but I liked the video more.

Apocalyptica - Hall of the Mountain King

It's a Finnish cello band making a metal cover of a classical song. Nevermind... just watch.


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 17, 2010)

Well that cover kind of loses the whole feel and build-up of the original Edvard Grieg song, and I actually prefer their original material (in particular their self-titled and Worlds Collide albums) over their covers, but still a great performance nonetheless.

And you can comment on the videos as well if you want, but don't turn this thread into 'rate the video above'.


Nevermore - Believe In Nothing

probably their most commercial song to date (ignore how bad the band looks like in some of the pics in the vid, couldn't find a better one as some of the best parts of this song are missing from the official video)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

Great song. <3

Twin Atlantic - Human After All


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh good, I liked this thread.

@Zangviper: It's catchy, I like it!

Sleigh Bells - Infinity Guitars


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 18, 2010)

A good song. It has a great, catchy rythm

Heaven's Light/Hellfire - Tom Hulce and Tony Jay


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 21, 2010)

MY CHILDHOOOOOOOOOOOD  <3

Blood Sugar - Pendulum


----------



## Thorne (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't like it a whole lot.
Okay, fuck it, I lied. It's awesome.
What are you gonna do?

And since Exo just had to post a Disney villain musical...
I got friends on the other side - Keith David(or whoever wrote the bloody song)


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jul 22, 2010)

From the words of the Nostalgia Critic:

"God, I go gay for that voice"

Friends on The Other Side was an awesome song, and certainly one of the best villain songs

No Good Deed from Wicked


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 23, 2010)

Ummmmmm, I'm not such a huge fan of Wicked u.u  Not really my thing =/

System Bleed - Konflict


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 23, 2010)

Electronic music. Also known as stuff I don't generally dig that much.

Mogwai - I Know You Are But What Am I?

Post-rock of the highest quality. It has a way with melody and crescendos.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 23, 2010)

The piano part is a little boring to me. I would probably like this song a bit more if it had vocals to distract me from the repetitiveness of the piano. I like how it mixes with the other parts, though.

Mrs. Pumpkin's Comical Dream - Hatsune Miku

It's a really interesting sounding song, even if the lyrics make no effing sense.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 25, 2010)

It sounded really strange, but unfortunately, not in a good way.

Indica - Vuorien Taa

It's like lighter Nightwish with some semi-Bollywood-ish parts (at least, I hear it that way).

Also, @Watershed: *looks at Last FM Last Played list* Well, well, well! Look who's finally opened up to hair metal! Can I get a "You were right"? XD


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 26, 2010)

I like 3 Bon Jovi songs, man. That doesn't count as liking hair metal. It is better than Motley Crue anyway (who I saw part of live). Anyway, I do like a bunch of cheesy songs, yes. But I don't like the general idea of the scene.

I don't see the Bollywood in this. It's not bad, but I can't see myself giving this more spins since it's not really interesting. They were irrelevant when I saw them live, too. I have definitely heard worse though.

Pain of Salvation - Road Salt

This song competed for the Swedish Eurovision song entry. It didn't make it unfortunately.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 28, 2010)

I can see how some people might like it, but I didn't really think it was all that great of a tune personally... I kept waiting for the crunchy guitars to come in and make the song come together (Pain of Salvation is a metal band iirc) but the song was for the most part a capella all the way through and didn't really have a lyrical or musical hook to capture my interest. I am guessing those who like this song like it because they see it as  very emotional, but I don't know, I found it to be just a little too cheesy to really tug at my heartstrings? To each his own I guess. 

Sonic Youth - 'Cross the Breeze

This song, on the other hand, is SUPER good. :)


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the song OK, but like most bands in that genre - it gets old fast for me. Daydream Nation ain't bad though.

Zeromancer - Dr Online

I have developed a liking for industrial rock.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Fireworks (Aug 2, 2010)

The chorus was catchy, but other than that it wasn't really anything special. I think I still rather prefer stuff like KMFDM, Celldweller and such.

Marillion - Deserve

most of the album this song is on had additional production from Steven Wilson; yeah, go figure. I was actually going to post Tumble Down The Years, but I couldn't find that song anywhere it could be directly accessed from. :/


----------



## Saith (Aug 6, 2010)

Too tambouriney for my liking. :[

My Favourite Game- The Cardigans

I have no idea why.


----------

